# The "Wow" Starts now



## hkdigit (Feb 3, 2007)

Photoblog Ref:
http://hkdigit.blogspot.com/2007/02/wow-starts-now.html

The "Wow" starts in Hong Kong now! More than 300 peoples wait overnight for Windows Vista and 2007 Microsoft Office system are Officially Released today. Starting at 10:30am, they can purchase Windows Vista Ultimate Edition at HK$699 (Retail Price at HK$3,339, 100 sets only) or Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007 at HK$699 (Retail Price at HK$1,204, 100 sets only).The first customer who purchases Windows Vista Ultimate Edition will receive the Limited Edition Windows Vista Ultimate English UPG DVD Signature Edition with Bill Gates' signature.


----------



## oCyrus55 (Feb 3, 2007)

I hope I don't start a fight over this, but Vista is basically a direct copy of Mac OSX. All the new features that are in Vista have been with us Mac users for a long time.  Here's my proof:

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/living/16555680.htm

http://www.technologyreview.com/Infotech/17992/page1/


----------



## oCyrus55 (Feb 3, 2007)

But good shots by the way


----------



## CameronBrown_Photography (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah i agree, i wouldnt be charging for vista.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 20, 2007)

i wouldnt run it on my system if they paid me

nice shots !!

well exposed and everything !


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 20, 2007)

My plan is to try to avoid vista like the plague.

Vista might be the reason for me to migrate to a different OS when XP is not supported anymore. I do not want to rely on one company to be in control of all the drivers.

Also, when I upgrade my computer, I want to feel it in the performance of the applications, not in the performance of stupid gadgets of the OS.

[edit:] sorry for the rant, and not commenting the image, but what you show here is just very "political"


----------



## fmw (Feb 21, 2007)

Alex, it is even worse.  The end user license agreement gives microsoft the right to delete things from your hard drive without your consent or knowledge.  The software police have actually arrived.  Vista has gone completely over the edge.  When XP is no longer supported I'm going to switch to Unix.  It seems to have made a hit in Hong Kong, however.  Nice shots.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 23, 2007)

fmw said:


> Alex, it is even worse.  The end user license agreement gives microsoft the right to delete things from your hard drive without your consent or knowledge.  The software police have actually arrived.



Blimey! Didn't know that. But there was something about Vista which the Euroland-administration seriously critizised I seem to remember, and I think that had to be changed then in the European version ...
... but maybe I was just dreaming that! 

Hmm, I am pretty used to UNIX/Linux at my workingplace ... however I would miss Photoshop.


----------



## fmw (Feb 23, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Blimey! Didn't know that. But there was something about Vista which the Euroland-administration seriously critizised I seem to remember, and I think that had to be changed then in the European version ...
> ... but maybe I was just dreaming that!
> 
> Hmm, I am pretty used to UNIX/Linux at my workingplace ... however I would miss Photoshop.


 
Photoshop is available for the Mac, so you can put one of those next to your Linux machine.  Might not be a bad combination.


----------



## tpe (Feb 23, 2007)

World of warcraft have to be laughing all the way to the bank.

tim


----------



## jimiismydaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

I love that mac commercial where the pc nerd that looks like gates is standing and he has a secret service like guy behind him and everytime the mac guy talks the secret service guy asks if he should deny or allow conversation lol. Those commercials are genius.

Nice pics :thumbup:


----------



## Scooter (Feb 23, 2007)

The pictures are good.  I am glad I don't have to stand in any of those lines.  Don't know much about operating systems, am an XP user and was wondering...Why do we need another one? What is wrong with the old one???how much??????????  NO way. There is a young person in the second photo with a red photo phone that looks like they were taking your photo...


----------



## neea (Feb 24, 2007)

jimiismydaddy said:


> I love that mac commercial where the pc nerd that looks like gates is standing and he has a secret service like guy behind him and everytime the mac guy talks the secret service guy asks if he should deny or allow conversation lol. Those commercials are genius.



These commericials are pretty funnny. However the one about vista made my jaw drop and gasp (while my bf looked at me like 'omg. shes gonna freak out).
It's kinda harsh and a bit mean.

I use windows.. i like it.
But when it becomes 'mandatory' to get vista.. I too will switch.

Very nice pictures. The colors came out so beautifully.
You'd never catch me a crowd this size to take pictures.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 24, 2007)

neea said:


> It's kinda harsh and a bit mean.


 
Well, what microsoft does to it's users, that is cruel. what you call harsh and mean is tame compared to the real world.



> I use windows.. i like it.
> But when it becomes 'mandatory' to get vista.. I too will switch.


 
Well, XP will be supported for quite a while still. And when Microsoft finally drops XP, I will rethink if the alternatives have developed far enough to be feasible for me. If they are, then good-bye MS ...

Photoshop, office products (have to exchange files with others alot, and microsoft cannot stick to its won standards unfortunately .. and they do not accept other's standards) and the occasional game are everything I am concerned about.


----------



## jimiismydaddy (Feb 24, 2007)

Im about to get a Macbook, so Im gonna put boot camp on it and probably buy a copy of vista so I can dual boot just for those needed programs in Windows, otherwise Im gonna be using just the new OS X, what is it leopard?


----------

